# my soap pic



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

OK Ive made soap, Ive giving away soap, Ive used soap, Ive sold a few bars of soap, Ive got positive feedback on soap, Ive got plenty of soap to start selling, now I need to find someplace to sell it :crazy
Sometimes it stinks to live in a small town lol


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

It is pretty! Have you tried setting up a website and selling it?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Great start! Is there a farmer's market near you? Are there any little shops close by that would be a good fit for you? Even your feed store is a good bet. Church & school fund raisers, flower shop, mom & pop grocery stores. Put an ad in the local paper. Go in with some other crafters & have a craft show. 

Being in the sticks just means you have to get creative. I'm not even anywhere near a town. Even the phone lines don't come out to my remote piece of desert. My farmer's market is 50 miles away in a tiny town. It may be slow going at first but stick with it & sell at every chance you get. Eventually you'll get a following.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I live between a town of 500 and 5000....dead end of a dirt road in East Texas. Vicki


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I live between a town of 500 and 5000....dead end of a dirt road in East Texas. Vicki





Jenny M said:


> Great start! Is there a farmer's market near you? Are there any little shops close by that would be a good fit for you? Even your feed store is a good bet. Church & school fund raisers, flower shop, mom & pop grocery stores. Put an ad in the local paper. Go in with some other crafters & have a craft show.
> 
> Being in the sticks just means you have to get creative. I'm not even anywhere near a town. Even the phone lines don't come out to my remote piece of desert. My farmer's market is 50 miles away in a tiny town. It may be slow going at first but stick with it & sell at every chance you get. Eventually you'll get a following.





LaManchaLady said:


> It is pretty! Have you tried setting up a website and selling it?


Thanks, I do have a few shops I am going to show soap to next week.
Our feedstores both sell soap but I think one of them might let me sell there. The person that sells there doesn't keep there display very nice and some of the soap has funny spots on it. Then the hardware store were I get my lye has a gift section. 
Farmers Market is over for this year. Oh wow I just thought of somewhere....the cheese factory in town has a small gift part!
I'm pumped now lol
JoAnn


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty packaging, JoAnn. Also check out floral shops. Sometimes they carry other gift items, as well.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Pretty packaging, JoAnn. Also check out floral shops. Sometimes they carry other gift items, as well.


Good idea!!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i live in a tiny town 2 and have 2 stores in town carrying my soap. both sell a good amount of soap. i just took baskets in around town and asked. lots of no's but a few yes's,


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Your packages are very pretty. Perfect for a retail setting but when you go to sell online and start shipping soap, at least for me, I've found that the pretty tie at the top of the soap makes it harder to box, especially when boxing up for in a small flat rate box. I've gone to this and they fit really nicely in the boxes.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> Your packages are very pretty. Perfect for a retail setting but when you go to sell online and start shipping soap, at least for me, I've found that the pretty tie at the top of the soap makes it harder to box, especially when boxing up for in a small flat rate box. I've gone to this and they fit really nicely in the boxes.


You are right about that because when I sent my SIL 4 bars of soap it was tricky getting them in the flat rate box. 
Are your bars in shrink wrap or just tight fitting bags? They are pretty.
Happy Hippy I like that lol


----------

